# A mummified head



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

One more piece done before Halloween.




























Blog Entry


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Freaky!


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Very impressive!


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Excellent paint work. Well done Krough.


----------



## Darkside (Aug 6, 2007)

Man Krough, do you sleep? or are you a perpetual producer of perfect props?


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

Creepy! I love it! (like the rest of your props)!


----------



## Long_Tom (Oct 7, 2006)

Wow, very realistic. Brrrr (shudders)....!


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

hee hee heee. Really sharp. Love his nose.


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

You are the man.


----------



## Magic Taco Truck (Jul 2, 2007)

Everything you make is awesome :smoking:


----------



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

Thank you all. 
I rarely sleep. I just stand there in my shop staring at the things strewn about on the various work benches while drinking coffee, mumble to myself and laugh under my breath a lot, instead of sleeping.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

After coming back from the museum this month with careful study of the mummies, I can honestly say that that is the finest example of faux mummification I have ever seen.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Wow krough...Really nice as always. You make great head.


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

I love it!!
Excellent work Krough.


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

So uh....wheres the rest of it Krough? Oh wait, put it in a glass box and put a little card that says " Mummified carpenters head, circa 32 AD, Jerusalem" and fedex it to Melty!

Good work there Krough!


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Looks great krough!


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Another fine piece of art!


----------



## jackielantern (Aug 28, 2007)

Krough - EVERY time I see a new thread posted by you about a new prop I think......OOHH this is gonna be good!!!! And I'm never dissapointed.

Simply amazing, again.


----------

